
Show HN: NotePlan for iOS Beta – Daily Planning with Markdown, Calendar and Notes - EduardMe
Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;noteplan.co<p>Hey, Im the creator of NotePlan. The macOS version is done and out in the wild. The iOS version is on TestFlight and will launch in a few weeks.<p>NotePlan is a simplistic text and markdown-based app for managing daily tasks using Todos, Notes and a Calendar. Now also on iPhone and iPad. It syncs with the Apple Calendar and soon Reminders.<p>All data is saved in human-readable text files in your iCloud Drive. The user interfaces is super simple and distraction free - perfect for plain planning.<p>It&#x27;s made for 
- managing daily tasks, 
- planning ahead using the calendar and 
- making notes all along.<p>Especially useful, if you struggle with paper notes and physical planners as a professional. I made it initially for myself and digitized the way I planned with my moleskin calendar.<p>Visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;noteplan.co and get on the TestFlight list (see beta badge top right).
Let me know if you got feedback or any questions!
======
NeckBeardPrince
I have an idea of what the response will be but I'll ask. Plans for an Android
version?

